# jDeveloper kostenlos downloaden ohne anmeldung?



## berm97 (27. Dez 2011)

Hallo,
Ich wollte fragen ob man den jDeveloper von Oracle kostenlos downloaden kann ohne sich anmelden zu müssen, und wen man sich anmelden muss ob ich auch lieferanschrift und so angeben?


PS: Habe gehört das jDeveloper kostenlos sei


Danke
LG


----------



## Final_Striker (27. Dez 2011)

Kostenlos bedeutet nicht, dass du dich nirgends anmelden musst. ;-) Du musst nur die Pflichtfelder ausfüllen.

Nimm lieber Eclipse oder Netbeans.


----------



## berm97 (27. Dez 2011)

Netbeans finde ich cool, danke, nur jetzt frage ich mich ob zb die sachen wie Buttons und Text Area zu Java gehören oder zu Netbeans und ob man diese Kommerziell verwenden darf.


Danke
LG


----------



## Gast2 (27. Dez 2011)

Moin,



Final_Striker hat gesagt.:


> Du musst nur die Pflichtfelder ausfüllen.


ich verstehe nicht wieso sich immer alle dagegen sträuben sich anzumelden ... es kommt nur darauf an was man reinschreibt


```
Name: Blöd
Vorname: Hein
e-Mail: hein.bloed@blaubaer.org
blabla: ....
```

auf die e-Mail sollte man schon Zugriff haben - aber e-Mails gibt es wie Sand am Meer (hein.bloed@gmx.de)

hand, mogel


----------



## berm97 (27. Dez 2011)

und was soll ich bei telefonnummer eintragen?


----------



## Gast2 (27. Dez 2011)

berm97 hat gesagt.:


> und was soll ich bei telefonnummer eintragen?



???:L ... wie wahrscheinlich ist es das Oracle Dich anruft ??


----------



## Marcinek (27. Dez 2011)

Die Buttons, die du da siehst gehören nicht zu Netbeans, sondern zu Swing oder SWT.

Und ich glaube nicht, dass du dir da um komerziell verwendbare Sachen sorgen machen musst.:joke:

(Niemand kauft Taschenrechner, da es Windows schon enthalten ist)


----------



## Final_Striker (27. Dez 2011)

berm97 hat gesagt.:


> Netbeans finde ich cool, danke, nur jetzt frage ich mich ob zb die sachen wie Buttons und Text Area zu Java gehören oder zu Netbeans und ob man diese Kommerziell verwenden darf.



Bei solchen Fragen würde ich dir noch empfehlen ein gutes Java Buch zu besorgen. ;-)


----------



## berm97 (27. Dez 2011)

So hab mir JDeveloper gedowloadet und es ist cool, werde aber es aber auch ohne IDE versuchen


Danke
LG


----------



## Landei (27. Dez 2011)

Bwah, ich musste JDeveloper für den Job nehmen, war ziemlich krank. Der eingebaute Compiler hat bei meinen Generics gestreikt, die Antwort der Entwickler lautete so in etwa "Was schreibste auch so'n verkorkstes Zeug?". Wobei ich diese Frage gern an sie zurückgegeben hätte.


----------



## Andgalf (27. Dez 2011)

Landei hat gesagt.:


> die Antwort der Entwickler lautete so in etwa "Was schreibste auch so'n verkorkstes Zeug?".




looool ..... :lol:


----------



## berm97 (27. Dez 2011)

Hmm, kennt jemand ein gutes Java tutorial (egal ob mit oder ohne IDE beschrieben)?



Danke
LG


----------



## Marcinek (27. Dez 2011)

In diesem Forum gibt es hundert Themen zu dieser Frage.


----------

